# Sony Price drop and Xmas...



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

So, I am going to be aquiring my components for my Home theater project over the next few months. 
Since Sony Just lowered the BDP prices, do you guys think that the prices of the players will be cheaper over the xmas holidays?
Both on the BDP and other AV components?

Just trying to decide when to pull the trigger.

Kirby


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im not sure how things work in the US but here in Canada the best time to get electronics is imediatly after Christmas (what we call Boxing day) December 26. Usually prices are substantially lower than any other time of year. I got my Samsung BDP1400 last boxing day for $299 when they were still $500 normally.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

kepople said:


> So, I am going to be aquiring my components for my Home theater project over the next few months.
> Since Sony Just lowered the BDP prices, do you guys think that the prices of the players will be cheaper over the xmas holidays?
> Both on the BDP and other AV components?


I think there's a lot of people like you ... crossing fingers so the price of electronics drop again (that includes me :bigsmile

You mentioned that you want to get BDP and AV components ... don't tell me that you're considering a Sony AVR???... I have Sony, so I'm not against them, but I think there's other brands that have better specifications for the same price or lower :yes:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Im not sure how things work in the US but here in Canada the best time to get electronics is imediatly after Christmas (what we call Boxing day) December 26. Usually prices are substantially lower than any other time of year. I got my Samsung BDP1400 last boxing day for $299 when they were still $500 normally.


Same here ... and sometimes after Christmas, when everybody returns what they don't like :yes:


----------



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

salvasol said:


> I think there's a lot of people like you ... crossing fingers so the price of electronics drop again (that includes me :bigsmile
> 
> You mentioned that you want to get BDP and AV components ... don't tell me that you're considering a Sony AVR???... I have Sony, so I'm not against them, but I think there's other brands that have better specifications for the same price or lower :yes:


Dont worry, no Sony AVR...

Shopping list:
Sony BDP 350 or 550
Denon 2808 or Onkyo 875
Sony HV10 Projector
110" Elunevision 1.2 screen
Acoustic treatment 
Some kind of seating...

Have speakers: Klipsch 5.1 with a 12" sub
need 2 Klipsch RB51 for the 7.1 channel upgrade.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

January is a good time to buy big ticket items from places where sales people work off of commission. January is the slowest month for sales so sales people fight to just make their quotas. You can often times get things for close to dealer cost if you haggle enough at the right place.

The week after Christmas is good for small ticket items because retailers try to blow out their overstock (from Xmas over ordering) before January hits. Typically bigger items like good speakers or AVRs are not kept in high stock, some of which are only special ordered on demand. 

You should be able to get a Bluray player a bit cheaper after Christmas. You might also want to keep an eye open on Black Friday (Nov 28) this year. There are quite a few online retailers that are starting to do the Black Friday sale madness also.


----------

